# New User Pages - Custom Homepage with your own Shoutbox!



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

*What is it?*

Custom member pages - edit your page, post up some pics, whatever. Standard editing functions apply, BB codes, etc.

*How do I create one?*
In your user control panel, click on Create User Page to begin editing. Once you've saved the page, the link will change to Edit User Page. 

*How do I add code?*

The interface uses vBCode, the same code that you use in messages here to make things, bold, colored, etc. Here's the full reference:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode

Link your page like so:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/userpage.php?do=main&userid=23

Where the number at the end is your user ID on here. (Or just click your name on the main list and copy/paste.)

I'll be working on and updating this going forward. 

Enjoy!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need an option to upload picks from our computer...I don't have any pics online


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

You're a contributing user bro, use the Uploader.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

See, now that's why you're mr. computer guy and I'm just a minor minion


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm seeing a lot of blank pages - are you guys unable to edit them once created still? Or just not putting anything in there?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2006)

What kind of code do you use?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got mine up and running and I'm the biggest computer retard on the site, so if I can do it, Drew can do it...HAHAHA


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, my homepage might suck, but I coded it all by hand, and it'll suck a lot less as I get better, asshole!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's all good, I can't code worth a damn Never really got into learning that stuff


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

Good. I will now proceed to bust your balls until you learn. 


Eh, I figure I spend enough time on the web that I might as well at least learn the language that it functions in...


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Drew said:


> Hey, my homepage might suck, but I coded it all by hand, and it'll suck a lot less as I get better, asshole!



I'm talking about these:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/userpage.php?do=list

You damned post whore.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> It's all good, I can't code worth a damn Never really got into learning that stuff



You don't need to, it uses BBCode (the same ones you use in messages here).

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

I know, slut. I was just calling attention to my l337 [email protected] skillz, y0!!!!111!!1


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Lies, you're just blindly responding to threads to get back over 5k!


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

And you're just blindly egging me on to get back over 4k!


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 12, 2006)

I finally got a picture of myself uploaded on my userpage.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can we use our pages to show the world how fruity, flaming, and generally not straight, our buddy TDW is?? Cause I think I may have mentioned something about how he's pwned


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Can we use our pages to show the world how fruity, flaming, and generally not straight, our buddy TDW is?? Cause I think I may have mentioned something about how he's pwned


Your mom doesn't seem to have any complaints.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just put random junk in mine, lol.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2006)

Nitelightboy = 

If you guys are wondering "What the fuck should I use this for?"

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/userpage.php?do=main&userid=729

That's what I had in mind.


----------

